# Woolworth Building vs. Chrysler Building



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

I chose the two most highly regarded skyscrapers of the historical Manhattan skyline to participate in a competition: the Woolworth Building and the Chrysler Building. Vote for your favorite and post photos (no more than three per post).

Woolworth Building, 792 feet, 1913:









Chrysler Building, 1046 feet, 1930:









These two are my personal favorites of the pre WWII era.


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

Some historical shots:

Woolworth:









Chrysler:


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Woolworth: 10/10
Chrysler: 8/10


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

For me, it's:

Woolworth: 9.5/10
Chrysler: 10/10


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Yeah, a lot of people seem to like the Chrysler. I prefer gothic details more than art deco ones, so Woolworth is probably my favourite old skyscraper in the world.


----------



## Phobos (Sep 14, 2003)

Woolworth would be in a close tie if they haven't f***** up the four turrets at the top on their last "restoration" that make them look like Walt Disney's castle.


----------



## Uaarkson (Feb 11, 2009)

The Woolworth building was defaced in the 1970s. The Chrysler building is in better shape than it's ever been.

Just a thought.


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

so hard.. But woolworth has the edge.


----------



## Otie (Dec 16, 2010)

Phobos said:


> Woolworth would be in a close tie if they haven't f***** up the four turrets at the top on their last "restoration" that make them look like Walt Disney's castle.


Never payed attention to the top recently, what a disgrace!


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Both are 10/10's, both were the WTB and both are the epitome of their architectural style in skyscrapers. I choose Woolworth because of it's longer reign.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't like the black and white striped facade of the Chrysler building. Looks rather drab if you ask me. I prefer the Woolworth.


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Woolworth during construction:


----------



## lawsonTh (Nov 26, 2012)

I prefer Woolworth, but Chrysler is wonderful as well.


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Both are beautiful, but I guess I prefer Woolworth


----------



## Sarcasticity (May 21, 2005)

Galro said:


> Woolworth during construction:


What's the name of that building infront of Woolworth? Its beautiful! If that's city hall park, I love how it looks so spacious before. now it feels so cramped

Both are a ten for me, but I think I slightly prefer Woolworth because its has a more romanticized architecture and looks more beautiful at night too


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ It's this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_Hall_Post_Office_and_Courthouse_(New_York_City)


----------



## L.A.F.2. (Jun 26, 2012)

The detail in a skyscraper the size of Woolworth is unparalleled, not to mention that it will be 100 years old in a month!


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

I don't like either of them but I still prefer Chrysler. Id give Woolworth a 3/10 and Chrysler a 4/10.


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

I'm closing these skyscraper vs skyscraper threads as most of these vs threads, like city vs city, really don't bring anything to the table. Until we'll have a tucked away section for these, please refrain from starting them in this section, thanks. I really don't want this section flooded with these.


----------

